# WA Snow



## accipiter12 (Jan 24, 2003)

We've had some serious snow fall for the PNW. It's unusual to get 3 plus winter weather advisories from NOAA but we have...one issued abotu 30 ago. I went over to the east side to relax in some drier snow and to just get away from things. Found this nice looking case 580C working hard in the snow.


----------



## accipiter12 (Jan 24, 2003)

A few more... on top of the snow...the mountain passes had 70-90mph gusts on top of heavy snow.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

lucky dog..


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

i like the foil blanket idea to keep the heat in


----------



## accipiter12 (Jan 24, 2003)

mike psd;688766 said:


> i like the foil blanket idea to keep the heat in


Yeah me too. I've never seen that over here so he's the first guy to use that, that I've seen.


----------

